# Nutella Cheesecake recipe



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found and re-posted here so that I can make it later for myself.

*Easy No-Bake Nutella Cheesecake*

*Ingredients:*

2/3 cup Nutella
1 8 oz block Cream Cheese (room temp)
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 8 oz container non-dairy whipped topping (defrosted)
1 Oreo Cookie Pie Crust
1 bar chocolate (optional)

*Instructions:*

In a large bowl, mix Nutella and cream cheese together until well blended and smooth. Add vanilla extract. Fold in whipped topping until no white streaks are left. Pour into Oreo Pie crust. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours. Optional: Shave chocolate with veggie peeler on top of pie for garnish.

I found the original recipe online, but after a week of sharing it the link stopped working. The original recipe was for individual servings and took a lot more prep time and tools. I adjusted the recipe to make things faster and more child friendly. Also, if you want, you can make your own crust using chocolate wafer cookies or graham cookies and melted butter, instead of buying a ready made crust.​


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yum! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Enchant18 said:


> Yum! Thank you for posting it.


If you make it before I do - let me know how it was. The picture was just too pretty for me to pass-up ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

What!!! You posted a recipe for us to test for you! I thought this had to be really great if Naekid posted it.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Naekid, do you need me to PM you my address? I imagine if you freeze it first then pack it in dry ice, it should make it here in good shape.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Caribou said:


> What!!! You posted a recipe for us to test for you! I thought this had to be really great if Naekid posted it.


I found it on another site while I was reading the news. It just looked amazing, so, in order to not ever find it again, copy-n-paste to my computer, then thought, others might like it too - so - it shows up here for you to try as well! :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If I make this will you magically show up on my door step?


----------

